# Update - they're here and hubby doesn't know yet!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, 

I was told that if I brought another *@&^$ animal to the farm that isn't born there I was to go sleep in the barn with them and that was it.

well.... guess I will be sleeping in the barn. About 2 months ago, a co-worker was talking to me about a friend of hers who had 2 pygmy goats that they needed to find a home for. Me, being the big hearted person that I am, said that I would take them, as I only had 5 goats and the 2 llamas in the pen at that time. 

Well, I now have 9 goats with babies on the way, and wouldn't you know - he calls me today - and says he would like to bring them up to me on Saturday. They are 2 wethers (thank god) and are about 9 years old. Nice thing is is that he is bringing hay with them for winter, but I know hubby is going to go balistic on me!

Darn it - why do I have to be SOOOO nice???? 

So, I guess that I will be putting some others up for sale - there is really only 1 that I want to sell, but I will have to probobly have to get rid of more.

Worst part is is that he was telling me that I had to get rid of the cat - and someone emailed me last night asking if I still had him, cause they wanted him, and hubby said that I could keep him - ut - oh!

I am going to go hide now!! LOL!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Ut oh is right!!! Better get your bed set up in the barn!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Is he even going to notice two little tiny goaties in the herd? Maybe you could tell him the other goats just had babies (born with horns?)? Maybe you could tell him they just followed you horm?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear! Well I wish I had some advise to give, but at the moment I don't. I guess he never bargained on all the animals when he married you


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well, seemings how they are being delivered on Saturday - unfortunately I can not "sneak" them in like I usually do LOL!

I have posted one of my wethers for sale, and I am wanting to sell a couple of my others also - but I am unsure if they are prego or not. But I really want at least one of them gone also. I just really do not get along with her personality.

So I just got off the phone with my hubby. I told him there is a guy coming up to deliver some hay on Saturday cause he gave away his animals and so he is bringing us the hay. He didn't ask we were getting the hay which I was supprised at.

I DID NOT tell him that there are 2 goats in the deal....

I did mention that the guy knows of some rott pups (we have an old rott) for sale, and that I told the guy that we would pass. My husband replied that if the next animal up there was not food - he was listing me on Craigslist for sale - LOL! 
I'm screwed!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey - 

He should have known. I have been a vet nurse for 7 years. 

When we met we had 1 dog each (I had just moved here) then we had 4 dogs 2 cats 2 rats and 2 kids within a year. And 2 of the dogs could never be around each other as they would fight.

This was in the city - 

Now on a farm - you would think he would know! LOL!


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

he he he!!!! I'm sorry but you are making me laugh and I needed that!!!! 
you had better get you an electric blanket for the barn, cuz it's going to get cold. When I got married I came with 1 horse. since then I have collected horses, chickens, ducks, cows, goats and fish!!! I will bring home just about anything! So my hubby had to go from only having dogs to having a farm. At least he was very understanding when I brought home the blind crippled calf. He has a soft spot for the underdog!!!

And what was that he said about an animal being for food. People eat goats. (not that you would). But tell him that the new wethers are there for dinner!!! You don't have to tell him right away that they are only there to be served dinner, not served for dinner. And if they come with there own hay. It isn't going to cost you to feed them this winter. so maybe he will grow to love them!!!!

Good luck.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, I am hoping since they are bringing hay that it will be ok. 

He was the same way with the kitten - he says that he hates all the animals, but the animals LOVE him, and so he grows to like them - he really is an animal lover at heart!

I am glad that I was able to make you laugh. My life is full of dumb things that I do! 

Although I did just email a person about buying a 3 week old calf - now that would be dinner when it is big enough - if I can buy him that, he will definately forget about the goats I bring home - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya know they are just softees under all that "mean talk", my hubby knows now, DUH after almost 10 years, that the more he says NO the more I bring home!! It all started with a lil' black and white kitty, Jake who passed 2 years ago, then came Max my old pup, then my petey, who passed then Bootsie and Dolly then Skippy then Tilly, You get the picture...anyhow I was threatened with sleeping in the barn when I decided to get the new puppy. Well its ok with me...I'm used to the snoring, grinding teeth and expelling gas.....my goats would be much quieter!! LOL.


If your hubby was a drinking man, get him a six pack and do some serious sweet talking...thats how I ended up with 2 registered goats!! LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Liz, 

To bad you live on the other side of the states from me - we sound like twins - LOL!

I had already thought of the whole seduction thing - LOL!

You are so right about the whole snoring, farting, ect - from the hubby! hehehe! Between that and the mastiff - I get no sleep in my house - Hey, I mught just like cuddling with a cat in the barn - who knows.


----------



## Stinkerbelle (Oct 5, 2007)

Hooooo Boy! Your DH sounds exactly like mine! I had the one goat, Belle, when we met, now I have 8 and babies on the way.. He says the same thing... NO MORE GOATS! He had agreed to 6 if he could have 2 calves. well, we have 8, and a new barn, $1500.00 in new goat fencing, and he rants every day about those #*%#** GOATS! I do the sweet talking and buy LOTS of beer.. like 4 cases, that does help! LOL! 
Mary


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh do I feel your pain..dh is always telling me get rid of this one and those ones...don't breed the Nubian to a Boer...(well half those babies are still here and they are his favorites) 
If you have room go for it!
Sorry some of you, I don't always listen to my better half. There is an element of respect & all that somewhere in there but once in awhile he remembers that Im not getting my hair & nails done every week and dont come home with new clothes like some city gal might. 
"Oh No will you look what came with the hay!??"


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you guys are cracking me up!!!!! I was just told that i couldn't get another goat but watch, it will be here within the next month or so!!!! I have only been married a year but boy does he know that the word NO doesn't mean anything to me when it comes to my goats!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Alyssa, 

Us also - with being married a year - remember we are just a few days apart!

Well, I am glad to know that I am not the only BAD wife - so they like to call us.....

Funny thing though Nancy D - I do get my nails done also - even though I live on the farm. And of course he teases me about that also - but it never fails I am always walking around with 1 or 2 broken (like now) but I don't care - the other 8 look great! hehehe

I think I will use the "Oh no - there is baggage with the hay" trick and have the beer in our downstairs fridge for him and mabey a cheesecake - LOL!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you are too funny!!! Youknow, I did forget...I have a horrible memory!!! *DUH* moment on me... :roll:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now Im sure you all understand I wasnt knocking anyone for having nails & hair done...its just not my thing...altho getting my hair done once or twice a year is a real treat!

Lets see if I can find this theory by Linda Fink from her book "More Life in the Goat Lane".
Ahh yes on page 44. It is called OPACCT...optimal animal carrying capacity.
She came up with it when her dh questioned her about the amount of animals she had...messed with him about some kind of new math.
She confesses not knowing exactly how many goats were in the barn. 
When her goat numbers began to dwindle, a llma showed up."Then another muscovy joined our single surviving one. A banty hen with 6 chicks. Two geese turned into 10. It was almost like magic."
The conclusion was that if you don't have X amount of whatever critters, SOMETHING is going to show up to make the numbers pan out. If its not goats its chickens. Or horses. You are going to be miserable until that
"optimal animal carrying capacity" levels out. 

A must read for any sane person :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nancy d said:


> Now Im sure you all understand I wasnt knocking anyone for having nails & hair done...its just not my thing...altho getting my hair done once or twice a year is a real treat!


oh good because I love getting my hair done and my nails and shopping and buying shoes. But I am a budget person. I only spend what I have and I don't usually have a lot. I tend to spend my tips on myself.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I want that book!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think I know what I am getting myself for x-mas - that book! And I am going to dog ear that page and put it on the hubby's night stand - 

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The 2 of you who are "newly weds" still have SOOO MUCH FUN AHEAD OF YOU!!

I too do not and have never had my nails done or even a professional hair cut! I trim my own bangs and hubby trims the back( I know its even as long as I wear a shirt with horizontal stripes and forego the 6 pack til afterwards!!)

As far as the "seduction" with sweet talk and a beer or 2,3 4, whatever it takes!! Mine usually "thinks" he agrees to a new critter...don't remember at all!!

Wonder what he'll do if I end up with another registered nigi doe next year???


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I am thinking he can not be to upset, because I sold one goat already and I have a home for another if I can't sell him. Or he may end up in our freezer. Who knows. I would rather give him to this lady that my vet told me about today that loves goats and has about 25 of them.

I would rather not get rid of him, and he is a sweet little guy, but gotta have a plan.

My father called me tonight and I told him.... and even he said, just have the guy back into the hay area, and unload the goats straight into the pen, and my DH may not even know that they were on the truck - LOL!


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Your father sounds like a smart man. Your DH may never even realize... :lol: 
Good luck and let us know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will - but if you don't here from me then I am definately in the barn cuddled with the cat - LOL!


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

tell him you must have misunderstood and didn't realize the goats came with the FREE hay. 

"So sorry baby, but at least we got all this hay and the little buggers can't eat all that so we came out good on the deal"


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well,

good news is is that hubby had to go into town this morning, and I had him take his tattle-tale son with him  (pretty smart huh!)

The gentleman called and said that he was waiting on a delivery and then he would be here. I was so worried DH was going to be back before he got here.

The gentleman showed up with two beautiful "pygmy" goats - BUT I do not think they are pygmy - I think they are oversized Nigerians. But when I get pics, you all can tell more then I can. But, they are bigger then my large Nigerian buck.

One is named Edward, and he is a pure chocolate wether that has partial blue eyes - hmmmm.

Then there is Saki. He is white except for his front elbows are black and he has frosted circles around the outside sides of his eyes. He is so pretty! To bad he is wethered also~

Good news is - we got the goats unloaded and he is gone and hubby is not here yet. The gentleman went back home to fill his truck with hay, and will be back in an hour or so!

The boys were warmly welcomed by my buck trying to "do his thing" and one of my does REALLY likes them.

They seem like they will fit in nicely. He also brought my dried bing cherries, and all the dewormer for the goats~

I will let you know what happens when hubby gets here. And how much hay he brings!


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

So all hubby is going to see is the guy showing up with hay!!! hum. 
"I don't know where them goats came from. they wheren't here this morning when I fed. And I haven't gone anywhere!!"


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! 

Except he fed this AM - Which he NEVEr does - 

Oh well - they are here already! Can't giv'em back!

I just took some aweful pics, but it will give you an idea. I am uploading them now!


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

Well see. If he fed, he knows they weren't there then. You haven't gone anywhere. So where did they come from. I think Santa just came early!!!! Can you see the sleigh and reindeer prints!! 

I sent my hubby off to the feed store. He didn't listen to me, so had to call me from the store. They had potbelly pigs, and he would have brought me one home if I had wanted. And this from the guy that says I have too many animals already!!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*New ones*

NTKM - That is funny,

Here is a couple pics of the new ones.....


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

Are they pygora's? I only saw some of them once a few years ago. As I don' t have mini's I don't have a clue as to their breed. But they are cute. And I love there beards!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are supposedly pygmy but they are taller then both of my oversized Nigerians. So I am thinking if they are pygmy, they are a pygmy / Nigerian - but I have a hard time distinguishing between the two.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

A pygmy cross of some kind, but not pygora. They sure are cute though!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, Allison, they certainly look as though they have been well cared for. There is definately pygmy in them, they have the face and roundness of a pygmy, unless its because they are poofed up cause its cold! And I would certainly use the "Santa came early" line! ROFL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks - now if hubby is going to notice them - LOL!

I can not believe it either - The guy who brought them up, just came up and gave us about 1 ton of hay to go with them. I was shocked! And it is Timothy / Grass. You know that hay is being sold here for at least 200 plus delivery and up! What a guy! He also brought all their dewormer to!

I was starting to panic about hay - but not no more! I asked if he was sure about giving me all of it, and he said of course cause I was taking care of his babies! 

He also helped unload it and stacked it all for me! What a gentleman!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

That was sweet of him.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They definately have a winter coat, but they are very barrel round like the pygmy, but they are so big! 

I will try to measure them so that you can see. I will also try to get them close to my 3 other pygmy and see what you think.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great and the goats look awesome too!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I just love them. They are so nice! They are not pushy at all, and they were so happy to see bread - I don't think they have ever had bread before~

And I have zoo mix pellets, BOSS, and corn mix that I put out at night, and they were like kids in a candy store!

Woo-Hoo


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually pygmies can be bigger then Nigerians so that isn't a determining factor in their breed type.

I say they are pygmy/nigerian crosses. 

Adorable little fellows.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmmm...it sounds like your husband treats you like my parents used to...course, marriage is slightly different than being raised with restrictions like that; it still hurts though...

Anyway, that aside, I think it is seriously time to sit down with your husband, and find out why he is so set against extra critters; if it is financially...then set up a budget, and figure out exactly how many animals you can support, on your current budget, so he doesn't have to worry about those extra mouths to feed. If it is just because he doesn't like them, that is a separate issue. If you just bring in animals and 'hide them' from him, you will only make things worse...sit down and talk to him...

Perhaps it is because of space...then you need to go out and figure out exactly how many livestock type animals you have room for comfortably, and stick with the number you need to; I know rescuing animals is a good thing, but sometimes you need to bite the bullet, and help a person rehome the animals instead of rehoming the animals for them!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The previous owner said they were Pygmy, but I have never seen a pygmy this tall before.

I really wish that the white one or actually either of them was not wethered. Since I have the two pygmy does now - they are just way to adorable. I can tell I am going to have a hard time wethering my babies when they are born!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

They definetly aren't full Pygmy. =) Cute though Allison!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Mystic's Mom - 

He does not want anymore, because HE feels that he has not got everything done the way that HE wants it with the barn. 

He doesn't pay for anything to do with my animals. I have 15 acres - which consists of 2 - 4 acre pens. But right now I can only use 1 because the other one does not have a shelter on it.

My husband is a BIG procrastinator! If I do not push him, he will not get up and do anything, so if I do it myself, or start to then he will get up and help.

Yet, he goes and buys "garbage" all the time for himself or his kids.

My children do not live with us, only his, and like I explained to him the other day - is that he is constantly giving money to his kids to do this or that or buying them whatever - well the goats are my kids and they fill a hole that I am missing with not having my kids with me. 

I had 9 goats - but have sold one and took in two - so really I have 10 of mine and housing one for a "certain someone". 

He is happy though, as I sold one Thursday, I have a waitlist of 5 for babies, and I have studded out one for a fee - so now that he sees that I will part with some - he is doing better.

Don't let me hubby fool you though, when he thinks no one is looking, he out there petting them, playing with them, or giving them treats.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Kelebek,

This whole thread has made me laugh. Will he notice or will he not. Sounds like something I would do. But since I only have three goats right now. I am sure he would notice. We plan on breeding my son's doe in April. And I hope to keep a doe if she has one. The other two I have are wethers and they are never, never, never did I say never leaving my place. I can't do that behinds my hubby's back or he might make us sell the doe. It was really hard for him, just to let me get the goats. He is coming around, slowly but surely. He doesn't have to love them, he just needs to except that I do. He did mention tonight at dinner that since I have had the goats I have been much more pleasant and less stubborn. I think that was a back handed compliment thought.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

goat fever--you are all set now--'just think, dear, how much more pleasant i will be with X more,,,'. way to go.

kelebek--they are so cute--enjoy. cuddlr with the goats in the barn if they are all fluffy like mine :lol: :lol: 

this thread has me laughing, too. we once had a donkey foal for about three weeks before hubby noticed (the two-legged kids were mum). he came around to a 'well, as long as thre is room in the barn...'. heehee 
you all have no idea how great it is to discover that i am actually NORMAL---at least when among you!!!!
what is the name of the book??


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Isn't that funny. My husband is the one always wanting more goats and I'm telling him no. Now if they are minis, I can't resist. I knew he'd never buy himself a fainter so I surprised him with a wether..a pet for him. And I have a pygmy pet, Lucy. He loves her to death but tells her she has to earn her keep (making babies).

We had a HIGE pygmy doe once. She was as tall as our short boers. Long, too, but all pygmy.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> Mystic's Mom -
> 
> He does not want anymore, because HE feels that he has not got everything done the way that HE wants it with the barn.
> 
> ...


Perhaps, then, you should find out how he wants the barn done, then tell ask him when he plans on having it done; and tell him if he doesn't get it done in that time frame you'll find someone else to do it. Then, if he is still unhappy about how many animals you have, he has no 'excuse' to complain...that is if the barn really is his true reason...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He just likes to use excuses.

I have been after him about the buck pen since August - yet now he is saying Spring. So we will see.

I am not worried, as there is NO more animals coming up except the babies, which he is excited about as he is out there prepping the stalls and making sure heat lights are there and in place. 

He is a control freak. He only likes things when he does them.

But it has been good, as he has seen that I am selling the babies and he now knows that I am not keeping everything so he has been doing alot better.

I figure my whole life I have done for everyone else with wanting nothing in return, so now it is my turn to enjoy my life and what creatures are in it.

When we first got to gether we talked about wanting to live in the country and having animals and he was all about it. I just think that he really thought that it would never happen. Or if it did it would be in a long time, as I am working on my Bachelors degree right now. Along with working, having a family, and the animals.

I understand your concern - but just know - he really would not make me sleep in the barn - he wouldn't be able to sleep without me in bed next to him! In 3 1/2 years we have only spent 3 nights apart!


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Did he notice them, yet????? (Fingers crossed for a happy ending!)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope not yet - or if he has - he has not said anything - Woo Hoo! They are here to stay now!

They are such sweethearts, but the cria got mad at them last night and coughed nasty smelly stuff at them - LOL! They just don't know the feeding ritual yet! LOL


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

it might be a long time before he notices. We brought a doe home in may and put her in the kid pen. He still haasn't figured out we brought her home.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! That is great harmony! I am so glad that we all pull the same stuff on our significant others! 

I personally think that they know they are there - but it is to late to say something - so they just go with it!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I was so happy to read this thread and find out I too am "normal". I have "snuck" in some animals. And until he finds out I just pull the " I told you but you must not have been listening". story. He buys it every time. The rabbits weren't so hard as he rarely goes into the rabbitry and when he does he doesn't pay attention. But the polish chickens he noticed pretty quickly. 
As for your goats. I have a pure pygmy wether thats about 14 years old and hes almost as big as my 2 boer does. Luckily hes wethered. I know some people try to breed them bigger, not understanding that a pygmy is supposed to be short.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Your cria didn't cough, when they "spit" they empty the contents of their rumen.


YEUUUUCHHHH!!!!

=D


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I can't volunteer at the local animal shelter for this reason. I fall in love with everything and bring them home. Im a sucker...and my family knows it. I just had a 4-h kid of mine call me and she said she has to get out of the goat progect for awhile, so of course i said yes and took in two more! she had four but i was able to contact the goat superintendent and convince her to take two of them as well.....
I just always have to convince my dad that one goat or another is leaving to make room for the new goat...which isn;t always the case.
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I was really wanting to "believe" it was a cough that the cria did - LOL!

Sparks - that is how I am doing it also - by selling off a couple to make room for these two. Although I have only sold one so far, but I think it will be ok - cause they are wethered. No smell - no babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, I do so know how the " don't you remember me telling you about...." goes. My hubby has "selective hearing" on ALOT of different things, not just my critters! Working 9 hours a day with 1-2 days off per week, I have all I can handle and enjoy...he knows that when it starts to become work and not enjoyment it's time to downsize. That was the agreement we had. Besides, there are times that my goats are my escape from him!! We put an intercom in the new addition so that we would have a way to communicate in the case I would need him.....now I think it's a bad idea as when he knows I'm up there..and usually busy..he seems to need this , that and the other!! He always jokingly tells me I will be sleeping with the goats, it's just something we say to each other....never meaning it. I'm sure your hubby is the same way...most men are! Mine procrastinates all the time...he should have gotten tires on my car a month ago...but no, first real snow of the year and I couldn't make the hill...he had to drive me to work!! Well now provided he can get my car out tomorrow, he has an appointment when he gets off work for tires!! 

Your Cria spitting on the new goat is funny! I think I'd rather get hit by another goat than to get spit on by a Llama!! LOL.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, my hubby won't literally kick me into the barn - but he likes to joke with me. I am fixin to post his latest comment that he just sent to me here at work - it is FUNNY!

In regards to procrastination - We moved to our land on Aug 1st. Everyone that has been to our place was real concerned about us and getting up our hill also. He has a poopy little Plymouth Breeze and I have a Jeep Wrangler - anyway, his car has a hard time pulling the hill when it is nice out.

He kept talking about a new car and talking but never did it. First snow - he slides all over then decided to get studs. Still whining about getting a new car.

So this past weekend, we got alot of snow and I had to tow him up our hill..... mind you I was laughing the whole way! 

He stated Sunday - "hmmm, guess me and the kids will be staying home tommorrow since you are the only one who can drive" I quickly fixed that and said he could take the Jeep with the kids, and I will take a day of leave - there was no comment - LOL!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont' know how I missed this thread  This is just a hoot! lol
My dad usually notices if there's a new goat, but if we bring a goat home he never knows what to expect. Like one time he thought we were bringing home a little Saanen doeling and when we came home with a 250lb doe in the backseat of our tiny Sentra he was pretty, umm, suprised isn't the right word but it fits  Mom and I thought it was funny but dad didn't, her head was sticking out the window coming down the road


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh goat happy - that is just to much - the mental image is priceless!

I could only imagine if I pulled up in my Jeep wrangler with the top off and a goat tied in the back!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The funniest part is she p'd about 7 times on my brother's side of the car, every time she did that my mom and I just started laughing so hard 

We learned our lesson though, we have a box we put in the back of the truck :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have Kennels that I use. I have one that fits in the back of the Jeep and then I have a huge one for the truck for the bigger goats.

I am trying to convince my hubby to build me a livestock inclused rack for the truck to transport the whole herd if I need to for some reason.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, my mom and I are trying to convince my dad to get a trailer but he wants nothing to do with that :roll:
Right now we have a big metal box that used to be attached to a leaf picker-upper(technical term, idk what the right name is for that thing) and it works GREAT for transporting goats, we bolt in the back of the truck and they dont' seem to mind. My mom brought my doe Raven home all the way from Indiana in it. It works better than the big dog kennel we used to put in the back of the truck.


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

We haul ours in an old church van. We take them to shows in it. We have a divider right behind the seats to seperate them from us. This year we had 19 in there. Talking about tight fit, but no one fought. They love it because it has windows all the way around and they all line up side by side to look out the windows. When we go through a drive-thru we get the strangest looks because some of them press their faces to the glass to see what is going on.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is AWESOME!!! I would love to see that. I told hubby if he doesn't hurry up and build me something or buy me something, that I am taking the inclosed trailer and cutting vents and air flow thingy's in it and I will make that my trailer - man, did I get an evil look~


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh man, Sara and Silvia, that is just hilarious!! The ways we figure out to transport our goats. :lol: I've done some things as well, I had no problem hauling them in our van with the seat out, but everyone else was paranoid about how to get it cleaned out afterwards!!! Finally we broke down and got a stock trailer which has been a great blessing. But there is plenty of ways to get 'er done!!


----------

